# Dark Green Stem Plan Suggestions



## CJayT (1 Sep 2020)

Does anyone know of any dark green stem plants with finer/smaller leaves? Like a Bacopa But darker?


----------



## Wolf6 (2 Sep 2020)

Egeria najas? Though thats not really like bacopa... but thats the only darker green stem plant that comes to my mind.


----------



## dw1305 (2 Sep 2020)

Hi all, 





CJayT said:


> Does anyone know of any dark green stem plants with finer/smaller leaves?


I'll be honest I can't think of one.

Leaves are dark green because they contain an lot of chlorophyll, which usually occurs in plants with <"slow growth, adapted to shady conditions">.

If it didn't have to be stem plant there are some other options, probably the plants that are the most reliable dark green are <"_Cryptocoryne x willisii">_, _Anubias barteri_ and particularly <"_Bolbitis heudelotii">. 

cheers Darrel_


----------



## GHNelson (2 Sep 2020)

This is the darkest stem I can think of! 
Hygrophila sp Bold 




hoggie


----------



## tiger15 (2 Sep 2020)

If slow growth = darker green, then try Hygrophila pinnatifida which is low growing stem with darker spectrum.

In my tank, the foliage green from dark to bright are Bolbitis, Buce Mini Red and Browny, Anubias, Java fern, Amazon Sword and Hygro polysperma.


----------

